

What Opera's Switch to WebKit Means for Web Professionals - achalkley
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/what-operas-switch-to-webkit-means-for-web-professionals

======
snowwrestler
For most web professionals it doesn't mean anything, which is why Opera
switched.

